# My order from cubezz



## rock1t (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello, I ordered a MoYu HuaLong the 25th of march and some other cube on 28th of march, both of them has not been shipped yet, is that normal? from cubezz.com


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 2, 2015)

I ordered a Weilong that shipped out 2 months ago. No cube has arrived, and they are not replying to my emails or any messages. I will never be ordering from them again. I feel scammed.


----------



## jms (Apr 2, 2015)

I buy stuff from zcubes.hk and they oiften take up to a week to ship, so I guess it's not that uncommon.


----------



## Ingo (Apr 2, 2015)

It seems that different people have different experiences with those chinese shops. F.e. i have good experiences with cubezz.com and bad experiences with Lightake,
for some people it is the other way around. I buy from cubezz.com regularly, more than 30 orders until now. Sometimes when i place an order, they ship the next day
and sometimes they ship one week later. Don't know why that happens. Until now every order has arrived.


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 2, 2015)

BUY FROM AMAZON OR CUBICLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 2, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I ordered a Weilong that shipped out 2 months ago. No cube has arrived, and they are not replying to my emails or any messages. I will never be ordering from them again. I feel scammed.


you should try opening up a payment dispute or something


----------



## Randomno (Apr 2, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I ordered a Weilong that shipped out 2 months ago. No cube has arrived, and they are not replying to my emails or any messages. I will never be ordering from them again. I feel scammed.



Why do you feel scammed? It's very unlikely the package hasn't actually been shipped.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 2, 2015)

Ingo said:


> It seems that different people have different experiences with those chinese shops. F.e. i have good experiences with cubezz.com and bad experiences with Lightake,
> for some people it is the other way around. I buy from cubezz.com regularly, more than 30 orders until now. Sometimes when i place an order, they ship the next day
> and sometimes they ship one week later. Don't know why that happens. Until now every order has arrived.



I ordered 10 times already, they all came but for the hualong order and a guanlong order (2 orders) they still haven't ship it yet. Before I could contact them at [email protected], but now they don't responded anymore and there's no way to contact them...


----------



## Jure (Apr 2, 2015)

I payed for my cube on the first of February and it hasn't arrived jet. Around 10 days ago I wrote to them about the problem and they replied really quickly, whether I would like a resend or return of money. Since then I wrote to them three times asking for a resend and got no replies. I don't understand what's happening, because every previous time everything turned out just fine. Does anyone have any idea what should I do? Also I had to pay via paypal since they don't have the shengshou mini 7x7 on their site.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 2, 2015)

someone go to china to their address please


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 2, 2015)

I assume that the Chinese shops only ship once a week or so to cut costs so you can find your order takes a while to be posted. I've never had an order not turn up but I have had to learn to be patient. If you are in a hurry then order locally.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 3, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I assume that the Chinese shops only ship once a week or so to cut costs so you can find your order takes a while to be posted. I've never had an order not turn up but I have had to learn to be patient. If you are in a hurry then order locally.



Well theres no cubing shop in Canada. I don't own a credit card and if I order from the US it is more expensive and the shipping is not free to Canada (thecubicle, e3cubestore, cubes4speed and other). But when I do order from thecubicle.us, it takes 1 business day to come to my house.


----------



## Jure (Apr 3, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I assume that the Chinese shops only ship once a week or so to cut costs so you can find your order takes a while to be posted. I've never had an order not turn up but I have had to learn to be patient. If you are in a hurry then order locally.



I wouldn't call waiting for more than 2 months being impatient. Also they should at least respond to emails.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 3, 2015)

Nah their shipping is slow (Free shipping from China to US?! Seriously?)
Just wait for one or two months and it should appear...


----------



## rock1t (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally they shipped it after 10 days of waiting! Now I can finally start waiting for it to come to my house!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 4, 2015)

So my Cubicle order (Hualong) was suppose to be here today, but seems to be delayed according to the tracking. I got a package in the mail assuming the tracking just missed a scan which sometimes happen... Nope, it's my Weilong from CubeZZ months after ordering!


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 4, 2015)

I ordered a HuaLong from Cubezz a week before they had them at the cubicle. I paid for DHL shipping as well. I have had my HuaLong from the cubicle for 2 days now. Still no word on my package from cubezz.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 4, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So my Cubicle order (Hualong) was suppose to be here today, but seems to be delayed according to the tracking. I got a package in the mail assuming the tracking just missed a scan which sometimes happen... Nope, it's my Weilong from CubeZZ months after ordering!



How long did it take? 2 months?
When I order, the processing time is equal to the shipping time lol.
Processing: around 6-10 days
Shipping: 7-10 days (business) , sometimes slower because of customs in Canada.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 4, 2015)

I ordered one a week ago as well but I've heard that they had a lot of orders because they only recently got new Moyu HuaLong cubes... They only shipped my cubes yesterday as well lol. Hopefully they come soon.


----------



## duxiaoan (Apr 4, 2015)

Don't worry guys I bought from Cubezz November 5th, 2014. It didn't arrive yet. LOL . But I can't blame them, I live in Brazil, and Mail Service here is a s... as every public service. Last time I bought from them it took 3 months and it was Ok, I have no complains!!! I trust them!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 4, 2015)

A while ago it took literally a month for them to ship, pays on 4 December 2014 and shipped 5 January 2015, eventually it arrived about on the 20th of January ...


----------



## Anıl Deniz Yılmaz (Jul 16, 2017)

The cubezz.com's handling time is 1 - 4 businness days so your secound order's status is normal but first is not


----------



## Abare Killer (Jul 17, 2017)

I always have wonderful experience with cubezz.com. So far, my Favorited and most recommended cube selling website out there, crazy cheap although shipping could take up to 2-4 weeks. The longest I had to wait was 3.5 weeks which was pretty good. I recommend this website to everyone.


----------



## NerdzFTW (Mar 6, 2018)

I signed up for their newsletter, and it doesn't show up in my email. I contacted them over 24 hours ago, and they haven't answered my brother ordered a Qiyi Warrior W, and it arrived 1 month ago.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 29, 2018)

I ordered a Mojue M3 but they sent me a Feijue


----------

